# Cancelling Sky Subscription



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Having just bought a Humax Freesat HD box (and checked it works OK ) I was about to cancel my Sky subscription. Does anyone know what happens when you cancel your Sky sub? Does the Sky box continue to receive some channels or none? If it does continue to pick up some channels (I'm thinking of Channel 5 really which is not on Freesat as yet but is the only place you can see the new series of House) is there anyway of getting TiVo to use both sources?


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

CarlWalters said:


> Having just bought a Humax Freesat HD box (and checked it works OK ) I was about to cancel my Sky subscription. Does anyone know what happens when you cancel your Sky sub? Does the Sky box continue to receive some channels or none? If it does continue to pick up some channels (I'm thinking of Channel 5 really which is not on Freesat as yet but is the only place you can see the new series of House) is there anyway of getting TiVo to use both sources?


Hi Carl,

Check this link for the channels you will get; http://www.freesatfromsky.co.uk/freesat-tv-choice.aspx

I can't see any way for running both, but you could use one as the TiVo source (probably Sky for now as it has more channels) & use the new STB, connected via HDMI for the HD content. When Freesat has stabilised & has its full compliment of channels you can relegate the Sky STB to being connected directly to a spare SCART & used solely when you have unavoidable conflicts on TiVo. eg the Champions League games this year were on at the same time as 'How To Look Good Naked' so that was recorded & I watched the football live. In the ideal world I would run another TiVo but I don't have the space or the cash at the mo.

Martin


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> Does anyone know what happens when you cancel your Sky sub?


You can get all the channels listed at www.freesatfromsky.co.uk

This includes Five, Five US, FIVER and Sky Three that are not available on a Freesat satellite box as they are transmitted on an FTV basis that means you need to watch them on a Sky box with an active Sky viewing card (you do not need to be subscribed to Sky to watch them though).

All other channels on www.freesatfromsky.co.uk including C4, More4 and E4 are now available on a Freesat box. However C4 HD is not yet available on a Freesat HD box due to contractual issues with Sky.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> You can get all the channels listed at www.freesatfromsky.co.uk
> 
> This includes Five, Five US, FIVER and Sky Three that are not available on a Freesat satellite box as they are transmitted on an FTV basis that means you need to watch them on a Sky box with an active Sky viewing card (you do not need to be subscribed to Sky to watch them though).
> 
> All other channels on www.freesatfromsky.co.uk including C4, More4 and E4 are now available on a Freesat box. However C4 HD is not yet available on a Freesat HD box due to contractual issues with Sky.


Pete,

You really do like to pump up your posting numbers dont you. How is your reply different from mine as a matter of interest??

Martin


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

martink0646 said:


> Pete,
> 
> You really do like to pump up your posting numbers dont you. How is your reply different from mine as a matter of interest??
> 
> Martin


He may have you on his ignore list.. A great feature, I recommend you and others use it.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

6022tivo said:


> He may have you on his ignore list.. A great feature, I recommend you and others use it.


There's NO WAY Pete has *ANYONE* on his ignore list. He's far too paranoid & would always be wondering what people were saying about him!!

Martin


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete will be delighted to hear that having cancelled my Sky sub at the start of April, I today got a bill for &#163;20 fro June - they had cancelled my sky sub but left teh Sky HD and Sky plus elements running. Muppets. A quick call the CS sorted - on the 0870 number of course, looking up a geographic number to save 10p being far too sad


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> A quick call the CS sorted - on the 0870 number of course, looking up a geographic number to save 10p being far too sad


Since when was any call to Sky about cancellation quick!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Since yesterday apparently.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Sky called me 2 weeks ago to offer phone service...
While on the phone I said I wanted to cancel one multiroom sub.
She said she could not but would transfer my call...
She did and all terminated in under 3 minutes and a free call 

BTW, They asked why I cancelled so said I was fed up with pin number entry.

Automan.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for the advice 

I shall go ahead and cancel the Sky subscription but probably keep the box as my TiVo source for now and use the Humax as an alternative if there is a clash when TiVo is recording from the Sky box and of course to watch the BBC HD transmissions (and I think ITV-HD too, although whether there is ever anything worth watching on ITV is a matter of opinion )


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

bum 

Apparently I can't cancel just the Sky TV package as I also have phone and broadband with them. Pants!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> bum
> 
> Apparently I can't cancel just the Sky TV package as I also have phone and broadband with them. Pants!


You could always switch your broadband and phone to another provider and then cancel with Sky.

TalkTalk offer so called unlimited free broadband and 01/02 calls plus normal EU numbers at all times for about £7 per month with the first 3 months at £3 per month or something.

When you did you take your broadband with Sky? Its only a 12 months contract. After that you can cancel without penalty.


----------

